# Vostok Gaz 14 Limousine



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

I bought a Gaz 14 back in February and was delighted with all aspects of it apart from the "crocodile" strap which looked a tad garish in the flesh. I thought something plain with contrasting stitching would suit better. So I set about finding a replacement.

And here's the Gaz 14 looking much better in more reserved leather:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i,ll second that :yes: H


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice combination that.

:yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's my problem with blue watches right there... love the looks on those photos, would drive me insane on my wrist. I would have probably gone with a light brown/dark tan with that one, I found it's not a very intuitive combo (at least for me) but works very well!


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> That's my problem with blue watches right there... love the looks on those photos, would drive me insane on my wrist. I would have probably gone with a light brown/dark tan with that one, I found it's not a very intuitive combo (at least for me) but works very well!


spot on there - would look lovely on a nice tan leather!


----------

